# Blacked out the roof, opinions welcome!



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks flush! What did you use to black it out?? I would do that if mine wasn't black already lol.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Used the 3M 1080 ScotchPrint, great stuff


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

looks good - wonder if the blacking out the chevy emblem would make it look better - does look good though I didn't think I would like when I clicked on the thread but looks good


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very yes!

Eyelids look good too. I second the blacking out symbols to Finnish of the look.

Is it glossy or matte?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> So I finally got around to blacking out my roof, let me know what you all think! Also de-badged the rear.Sorry bout the pic quality, iPhone pics..


I know this is off topic but, it looks like the left/driver's side of your hood isn't flush like the right side of the hood and so it appears to have some overhang. Is this the case or is the picture making it appear this way?


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks great nice job, bowties need to be next.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Did you remove the antenna to do that?


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> So I finally got around to blacking out my roof, let me know what you all think! Also de-badged the rear.Sorry bout the pic quality, iPhone pics..



Looks Great, but I am a bit partial to the black roof, is it a gloss? hard to tell in your pics...


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Its flat black, I dont have the cash to paint the roof so we can call this a cheaper trial to see how I like it. Turns out I really do like the black roof, BTW COLETRAIN I like the ride. Where did you pick up those rims? 5x105 are hard to come by.......and expensive.


The hood line is an optical illusion, it is straight on both sides. I am not really a fan of blacking out the bowtie, but I whitened it out and like that.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks good I think! I got a sample pack of the 1080 Scotchprint stuff, nice indeed, and lots of choices. I wouldn't call it cheap though! Their textured films are almost $70/yd + tax!


----------

